# Duck hunting parka - Columbia 3XL



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Columbia Omni-tech 3 in 1 parka. Max 4D camo. Zip out liner. In perfect condition. Size 3XL but I would say it fits more like a 2XL. $85 shipped to you. 
PM or text if interested.









Bill
216-903-6461


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

SOLD! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

